# Furacão MICHAEL (Atlântico 2012 #AL13)



## MSantos (4 Set 2012 às 16:55)

Formou-se no Atlântico o 13º sistema nomeado da época, a Tempestade Tropical MICHAEL. Trata-se de um sistema pequeno que se situa a cerca de 1965km a Sudoeste dos Açores. No entanto olhando para o cone de incerteza do NHC este sistema não parece dirigir-se para os Açores mas sim para Norte mas de forma muito lenta e errática nos próximos dias.







Sistema compacto mas de pequena dimensão, os ventos com intensidade de tempestade não excedem os 55km a Norte do centro.


----------



## FranciscoSR (5 Set 2012 às 14:37)

http://www.nhc.noaa.gov/refresh/graphics_at3+shtml/083929.shtml?tswind120?large#contents
Interessante... Vão se "juntar"?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Set 2012 às 14:58)

O cenário nos próximos dias parece-me ser este:





Se o furacão Leslie continuar com a mesma velocidade de deslocação que terá entre sábado e segunda-feira, penso que se o furacão Michael cruzar a «rota» do Leslie, o Leslie nessa altura já terá passado, isto é o meu ponto de vista. E falo em furacões porque na altura já o serão, penso eu.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Set 2012 às 07:51)

A Tempestade Tropical Michael intensificou-se rapidamente e é agora um furacão de categoria 2. 


> 000
> WTNT33 KNHC 060459
> TCPAT3
> 
> ...


----------



## LMCG (6 Set 2012 às 09:57)

O Bicho já é categoria 3 
Existe alguma possibilidade de ainda vir a atingir os Açores?


----------



## vitamos (6 Set 2012 às 10:12)

LMCG disse:


> O Bicho já é categoria 3
> Existe alguma possibilidade de ainda vir a atingir os Açores?



Não, irá deslocar-se para norte, bastante longe do arquipélago.


----------



## FranciscoSR (6 Set 2012 às 10:46)

Atingir os açores é quase impossível. Mas juntar-se ao Leslie? Category 3 + Category 1 (ou 2)... vai ser um fenómeno interessante se acontecer.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Set 2012 às 12:33)

FranciscoSR disse:


> Atingir os açores é quase impossível. Mas juntar-se ao Leslie? Category 3 + Category 1 (ou 2)... vai ser um fenómeno interessante se acontecer.



Não se pode dizer que vai ser porque não se sabe se acontecerá.

NHC:





Ensemble Members/GFS (Leslie):





Ensemble Members/GFS (Michael):





Nota-se uma grande incerteza na definição da trajectória do furacão Michael, vamos ver as próximas actualizações.


----------



## stormy (6 Set 2012 às 14:13)

O GFS e o ECMWF mostram o Michael  a progredir para N/NW pois a ondulação de grande amplitude no jet ( que vai afectar a PI a partir de amanhã, trazendo instabilidade e ar tropical maritimo), irá passar a norte do ciclone sem ter influencia no mesmo, seguindo-se o rebustecimento da dorsal subtropical  a E, forçando o deslocamento do Michael para NW.

Neste cenário o Michael aproximar-se-ia perigosamente ( para ele) da Leslie, acabando por ser destruido pelo shear imposto pelo outflow da Leslie, e acabando por ser absorvido pelo ciclone maior ou pelo ex-Leslie depois da transição ET.

Esta é para já a ideia que o NHC reforça.

No entanto boa parte dos modelos e o ensemble do GEFS, no ultimo ciclo, aumentaram a dispersão para alem das 48h, pois vão admitindo que a tal onda de grande amplitude tenha algum efeito no Michael.
Assim sendo, não só aumentou a indefenição no médio e longo prazo como tambem houve um ajustamento á direita do trajecto, com algumas perturbações a colocar o Miachel bastante perto dos Açores.

Na minha opinião, dada a intensificação rápida do ciclone e o establecimento de um anticiclone em altura forte por cima do mesmo, associado ao intenso outflow, é pouco provavel que o Michael seja afectado pela presença da ondulação do jet a N, pelo que nas proximas 24 a 48h deve manter uma rota para N.
No médio prazo, dependendo da força do ciclone e do anticiclone  associado ao outflow, e de como ambos vão interagir com o reforço do anticiclone subtropical, é provavel que o Michael  se desloque num movimento entre os 350 e os 300º, afastando-se para N/NW dos Açores.


----------



## Vince (6 Set 2012 às 17:50)

Os furacões não se "juntam" propriamente, portanto os que estão à espera duma espécie de sessão "porno tropical", esperem sentados. Como o stormy referiu, o que usualmente acontece nestas situações se se aproximarem demasiado é o outflow do ciclone maior vai destruir o mais pequeno, sendo que nestas circunstâncias o maior ciclone com melhor outflow não quer dizer que seja o mais intenso (em termos de vento), e o Leslie está mesmo a ficar enorme, mesmo enorme , o pequeno Michael até se pode aproximar com categoria 5 que será cilindrado na mesma, pelo menos para já. 

Geralmente nestas circunstâncias um ciclone acaba por destruir o outro, outras raras vezes, até podem a certa altura acabar ambos a dançar a dança do "Fujiwhara" pelo menos durante algum tempo. No Atlântico é muito difícil isso acontecer, há sempre muitos outros factores que impedem que ambos "dancem", no Pacífico já é um pouco menor raro.

O GFS até ontem tinha ambos os sistemas a serem absorvidos/sugados por uma potente depressão extra-tropical, hoje a tendência já tem sido a de deixar o Michael para trás. De qualquer forma, eles podem mesmo "juntar-se", mas jamais como ciclones tropicais. Parte da energia de ambos (humidade, vorticidade, etc) pode ser absorvida pela mesma frente ou depressão extra-tropical.


----------



## irpsit (7 Set 2012 às 09:30)

É interessante saber que, se tudo correr bem, o Leslie ainda vai chegar aqui à Islândia em fase de ex-tropical (e se for pedir muito) como tempestade tropical. Provavelmente ainda passará no Canadá como cat1: é um cenário possível mas ainda díficil de determinar.

Porque digo isto? O furacão parece vir a mover-se para norte-noroeste para a Costa do Canadá e depois apanhando  a circulação zonal irá mover para nordeste, em direcção à Islândia. 

Não é nada raro levarmos com restos de depressão extra-tropicais, a última foi mesmo há uma semana, o Kirk. Outras ocasiões foram: Irene em 2011, Danielle em 2010, Ike e Berta em 2008, Maria em 2005. Em alguns destes casos, as tempestades podem ainda chegar em fase de tempestade tropical, mas geralmente só provocam ventos e chuvas fortes.

Geralmente a maioria dos furacões no Atlântico que tenta deslocar-se para norte ou nordeste, é impedida de se dirigir para Portugal devido ao anticiclone geralmente presente nos Açores. Estes acabam por se dirigir mais facilmente ao Reino Unido, Islândia e até costa da Gronelândia.


----------



## Afgdr (7 Set 2012 às 20:36)

> Enfraquecimento do furacão de segunda para terça;
> Direção do furacão aponta para norte;


----------



## Vince (9 Set 2012 às 12:23)

O pequeno Michael está com excelente aspecto, é curioso o que temos visto nesta temporada, em que vemos ciclones tropicais a ter imensas dificuldades nas zonas mais favoráveis, e vemos outros em zonas que tradicionalmente são mais hostis a tornarem-se os mais intensos.


----------



## Afgdr (9 Set 2012 às 13:20)

*Atualização*​


----------



## Afgdr (10 Set 2012 às 10:55)

*Atualização*​








De hoje para amanhã deverá enfraquecer e tornar-se Tempestade Tropical.


----------



## Afgdr (10 Set 2012 às 23:41)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (11 Set 2012 às 10:29)

> 000
> WTNT33 KNHC 110851
> TCPAT3
> 
> ...


----------



## Afgdr (11 Set 2012 às 16:59)

** * * Atualização * * **​


----------



## Duarte Sousa (12 Set 2012 às 00:23)

Michael enfraqueceu, e é um ciclone pós-tropical.



> 000
> WTNT33 KNHC 112035
> TCPAT3
> 
> ...


----------

